# Just received it today



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

His new Approach Pack!! I think the green suits him well... :thumb:

ETA: I'm having trouble with flickr, that's why the pics are small.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I think Aspen would look great in any color!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Aspen is so dang handsome! Wonderful pics.! I love the first one....it's like he's saying "okay....I'm all ready....can we go now??!" :biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

He would match our girls on walks!


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Love it! I want to get one for Miko when he's older.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

He looks fantastic, and very eager to put that pack to good use!


----------



## BRT (Dec 1, 2010)

The pack is really nice, but your dog outstands everything that surrounds him!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

He looks really good, you'll get a lot of nice comments from other people when you're out for walks.
Thats great he obviously doesn't have any problem with it being on his back and all. He's just a lovely sweet dog.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

he looks great! I'm glad if its him well


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Very cool!!

Love that color on him!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Lookin' good! He's such a handsome boy. 
I am thinking I need to order me some of those.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Awesome! We got 2 more of them last week for the other 2 Danes :biggrin:


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Love it! Looks great!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Ohh I envy you! Is that the one that the bags detach from, leaving just a harness? I'm trying to justify buying that one to myself [he could help carry groceries home from the co-op (how cute!)! I wouldn't have to bring so much crap with us when we go on hikes! etc etc]


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

SilverBeat said:


> Ohh I envy you! Is that the one that the bags detach from, leaving just a harness?


No, that one was too expensive for me. The one you are talking about is the Palisades Pack.


----------

